# Vancouver BC



## mirek (Feb 6, 2010)

Anyone local that can do some custom mounting of an Audison Bitone and JL amp? 

Also looking for someone that has experience in tuning, that can tune my Audison Bitone.

It's in a 2001 Porsche 911

Thanks


----------



## Driven Audio Tony (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Mirek, 

I'm in your basic local area (Abbotsford BC). We can definitely assist you with the installation and tuning of your system. We are an authorized JL Audio Signature dealer and have extensive experience with the Bit One (we were an authorized Audison dealer, but have recently made a couple line changes to fit my market better).

You can find out more about us, see some installs etc on our website and Facebook pages:
www.drivenaudio.ca
www.drivenaudio.ca/about/
www.facebook.com/DrivenAudio

Feel free to give me a call at 604-746-3110 or shoot me an email (I'll PM you with that) and we can review what you want to get done.

As for the tuning part - I have tuned more cars than I can remember, if your an equipment nut here is what we have on site to assist in the setup & tuning process:
- 3 sets of experienced ears (Mine, Nick Pocklinton's, and Steve Sheppe's)
- Audio Control RTA
- Term-Lab SPL & RTA
- O-Scope (TPI-440)
- DD-1
- iAudioInterface2 with Calibrate Mic and software modules
- and a few more I've probably forgotten about.
- next to be added is a TrueRTA setup 

Look forward to talking with you.

Tony Dehnke


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

IF you guys meet up, be sure to take some pics and show off that Porche install

ANT


----------



## ferret111 (May 4, 2011)

sorry, can't find the page on line at the moment

but I not too long ago saw this site from this guy in BC who had photos of some real sick work, he appeared to be an authorized hertz/audison seller who did work out of some private spot as opposed to a regular brick and mortar shop


----------



## 61ragtop (Jun 12, 2012)

360 Fabrication in Abbotsford does amazing work and are an Audison master installer approved shop. Ask for JP and tell him Kevin with the 61 impala sent you. They do alot on high end cars, Porsche, lambo, ferrari....

360 Fabrication ? Carstar Projects


----------



## clayton1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

Not to intrude on thread OP but anyone in/around Van who sells/installs Focal?


----------



## Driven Audio Tony (Feb 14, 2011)

We are a Focal dealer and do full installations as well.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

61ragtop said:


> 360 Fabrication in Abbotsford does amazing work and are an Audison master installer approved shop. Ask for JP and tell him Kevin with the 61 impala sent you. They do alot on high end cars, Porsche, lambo, ferrari....
> 
> 360 Fabrication ? Carstar Projects



Holy that shop looks pretty impressive. I thought Mobile Solutions in Calgary was the top shop I've seen in Canada but this one looks like it might be at least on par this them. Too bad you are a 12 hour drive away. What are all of the lines you guys carry and do you happen to ship as well? I am thinking more along the lines of supplies here right now (possibly sound deadening, custom fiberglass parts, carpet, closed cell foam etc).


----------



## stochastic (Jan 24, 2012)

If you don't want to go all the way out to Abbotsford, Sounds Good Auto SoundsGood Auto Services | Everything we do is Sound. is a great local shop in both Burnaby and Coquitlam.


----------



## clayton1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

Tony, Do you guys do remote starts/alarm installs as well?


----------



## Driven Audio Tony (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Clayton - Yes we do the full line of Viper and Compustar Pro Starters and Security Systems.


----------



## clayton1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks Tony,
Ive got a Viper 5902 (Gf got for me 2years ago!) still sitting in box I need installed.....only problem is I was just down a couple weeks ago on vacation and dont know when Ill be down in the truck again anytime in the near future. ( I grew up on the coast so Im always back n forth).

If you get a chance could you send me a PM with quote on install possibly?

Thanks, Clayton


----------



## Driven Audio Tony (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Clayton, we do quotes in person - just so we can review all the features etc, and verify operation of doors etc on the vehicle - saves misunderstandings and operational issues.

That said, call us a couple weeks before you come down next and we can review things and work something out.


----------



## clayton1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok sounds good, thanks again!


----------



## 1990tsi (Dec 9, 2011)

+1 for mike and the guys at Sounds Good in coquitlam


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

I know Keith, Craig and Mike personally, Sounds Good is a great shop with very good installers!


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

like your Avatar Shinju! My car was one of the 1st Blade sponsored car using 3 VHT100, unfortunately things happened....long story....


----------



## CSEmoses (Dec 15, 2010)

anyone got some more up to date recomendations in vancouver / victoria for quality car audio installers, system design?


----------

